# Sprachsynthese

## doll1

Tag zusammen.

Hat hier schonmal jemand mit Sprachsynthese gespielt?  :Confused: 

Ich hatte mal, unter debian, mbrola als Ansager für vbox3 laufen. Hat das einer unter gentoo am Laufen?

Bei mir compilert es jedenfalls nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## dek

Ich habe hier festival laufen (mbrola setzt da drauf auf soweit ich weis). In Verbindung mit dem speechd echt witzig.

Aber irgendwie hört sich das alles nicht viel besser an, als damals auf dem Amiga.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doll1

Speechd kenn ich nicht.

Aber mein Problem scheint doch eher zu sein, dass festival nicht compiliert.

Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Auf 1.2 oder 1.4?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, brauchts mbrola für zusätzliche voices.

----------

## dek

 *doll1 wrote:*   

> Speechd kenn ich nicht.

 

Das ebuild erstellt ein device erstellt, auf das man dann direkt Texte oder dergleichen schieben kann.

Also etwa in der Form:

```
echo "hallo welt" > /dev/speech
```

 *doll1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber mein Problem scheint doch eher zu sein, dass festival nicht compiliert.
> 
> Wie hast Du das gemacht?
> ...

 

Sowohl als auch.

Ja, mit GCC3 gab es lange Zeit Probleme. Mit dem neusten ebuild  (1.4.2-r1) hat es aber einwandfrei durchkompiliert.

 *doll1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, brauchts mbrola für zusätzliche voices.

 

Hab mir mbrola mal angeschaut. Das ebuild läd schon einige Sprachsets runter. Ich konnte bisher aber nur vorgegebene Texte ausgeben. Muss mich mal näher damit beschäftigen. Die Qualität der Sprachsynthese ist hier schon deutlich besser.

----------

## doll1

Hm,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sowohl als auch.
> 
> Ja, mit GCC3 gab es lange Zeit Probleme. Mit dem neusten ebuild (1.4.2-r1) hat es aber einwandfrei durchkompiliert.
> ...

 

kannst Du damit was anfangen?

/usr/include/g++-v32/backward/backward_warning.h:32:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header. Please consider using one of the 32 headers found in section 17.4.1.2 of the C++ standard. Examples include substituting the <X> header for the <X.h> header for C++ includes, or <sstream> instead of the deprecated header <strstream.h>. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

gcc: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.a: No such file or directory

gcc: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libgcc_s.so.1: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [ch_lab] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from ../include/EST_TList.h:50,

                 from ../include/EST_TKVL.h:43,

                 from ../include/EST_Option.h:44,

                 from ../include/EST_cmd_line.h:43,

                 from xml_parser_main.cc:46:

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: `typename EST_TStructIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: `typename EST_TStructIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:206: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_TIterator.h:233: warning: `typename EST_TRwIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:233: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_TIterator.h:233: warning: `typename EST_TRwIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:233: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_TIterator.h:280: warning: `typename EST_TRwStructIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:280: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_TIterator.h:280: warning: `typename EST_TRwStructIterator<Container, IPointer, Entry>::Iter' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_TIterator.h:280: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

In file included from ../include/rxp/XML_Parser.h:49,

                 from xml_parser_main.cc:48:

../include/EST_THash.h:287: warning: `typename EST_TStringHash<V>::IPointer' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_THash.h:287: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_THash.h:289: warning: `typename EST_TStringHash<V>::IPointer' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_THash.h:289: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_THash.h:295: warning: `typename EST_TStringHash<V>::IPointer_k' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_THash.h:295: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

../include/EST_THash.h:296: warning: `typename EST_TStringHash<V>::IPointer_k' is implicitly a typename

../include/EST_THash.h:296: warning: implicit typename is deprecated, please see the documentation for details

make: *** [main] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/festival-1.4.2-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 64, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

stderr-ausgabe. kurz vorher habe ich noch einen rsync gemacht, damit's auch aktuell wird

----------

## dek

Die beiden Zeilen verwundern mich:

```

gcc: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.a: No such file or directory 

gcc: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libgcc_s.so.1: No such file or directory 

```

Bei mir existieren die.

Wieso die bei dir fehlen kann ich mir leider auch nicht erklären...

----------

## doll1

Die fallen mir jetzt auch auf.

Ich sitz jetzt leider am falschen Rechner, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich im make.conf i586-pc-linux-gnu (K6/2) eingetragen.

Vielleicht sucht er einfach am falschen Ort. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die libs nicht auch von anderen Programmen benötigt werden, die schon compiliert haben.

Muss das testen, sobald ich wieder zu hause bin.

Reicht zur Not ein link?

----------

## doll1

Gut dass wir drüber geredet haben   :Smile: 

```

cd /usr/lib/gcc-lib/

ln -s i586-pc-linux-gnu i686-pc-linux-gnu

cd

emerge festival speechd mbrola

```

ist dann durchgelaufen. Jetzt seh ich zwar noch kein /dev/speech, aber er redet schonmal mit mir

Danke

Eckhard

----------

## dek

Emerge den speechd am besten nochmal. Da steht am Ende genau da was du machen musst.

----------

## doll1

Alles klar, das device ist jetzt auch da.

Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur noch mit dem Herrn auseinandersetzen, der das ebuild für mbrola gebaut hat, wie man denn jetzt noch (mindestens) die deutschen voices in die Struktur mit einbaut. Oder ich schau's mir erstmal an 

Man liest sich

----------

## AstroBoy

Mbrola baut nich auf Festival auf, aber mit Festival kann man Mbrola voices benutzen. Ich habe zum Beispiel keine deutschen Festival Voices gefunden und auch nach nächtelangem rumprobieren in Festival-typischen Scheme gelang es mir nicht Festival deutsch sprechen zu lassen.

Dann hab ich das gefunden: http://bogmog.sourceforge.net/document_show.php3?doc_id=34. Leider scheint Sourceforge grad etwas down zu sein...

Das ist eine Anleitung für die Installation von Mbrola und einem Synthesisprogramm für deutsche Mbrola-Voices. Ausserdem ist ein Script dazu, durch welches man direkt seinen Text hinein-pipe-n kann: echo "Hallo"|say  :Smile: 

So kann man praktisch jeder skriptfähigen Anwendung Sprache verleihen, leider betont es nichts.

Ich habe schon ein Skript für XChat geschrieben: XChat-Speech. Ist zwar noch nicht sehr fortgeschritten, funktioniert aber. Man sollte es vielleicht nur nicht in englischen Channels anschalten, da es dann recht komisch klingt.  :Wink: 

----------

## doll1

Hab auch noch was (wieder-)gefunden zu dem Thema. Guck mal hier http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~wetzmj/index.php?viewPage=tts.html

 nach. Hab nur gerade leider keine Zeit dafür. Und lieber wärs mir halt direkt zum emergen. Und ein ebuild hab ich auch noch nicht gestrickt, mal sehen wie das geht ... bei Zeit.

----------

## Aescunnars

Hi,

bin mal auf die schnelle an die Anleitung von http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2000/05/Sprachsynthese/sprachsynthese.html

gehalten, und die ersten brauchbaren Ergebnissen gekommen.

----------

## theoderich

Das klappt Super !

Kann mir einer sagen ob folgendes geht?

Ich hätte das jetzt gerne auf der KDE-Oberfläche. Also, hab ich mir eine neue "Festplatte" angelegt, die auf /dev/speech verweist. Leider funktioniert das nicht, wenn ich da was rüberschiebe.

Hat einer schon einen neuen Tipp für die deutsche Version?

----------

## tux-fan

Hab mal mbrola bzw. txt2pho nach dieser Anleitung installiert; geht auch ganz gut   :Smile: 

http://www.smellycat.net/speech.html

----------

